# Goodreads app for iPad



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone use this?  I don't very often, and it's been updated.  How do I add a new book?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, figured it out!

LOL!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it, I have it sync my Dropbox folder and put all my PDFs there


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I love it, I have it sync my Dropbox folder and put all my PDFs there


You're thinking of Goodreader--which is awesome!

But she's talking about Good Reads. The app version of www.goodreads.com.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I love it, I have it sync my Dropbox folder and put all my PDFs there


LOL! I can see why you'd be confused...and I love Goodreader, use it all the time for my PDFs, with dropbox.

Goodreads is my "I've read this book" app...and it's not really still the best designed and intuitive app in the world, but I figured it out.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Doh my misread
I do use Goodreads too, I agree it's not as intuitive as it should be


----------

